# Pipe Racks



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking to get a pipe rack, anyone use one of these? Other options? 



Pick up truck ladder racks – Contractor Rig - System One aluminum ladder racks and truck tool boxes



or









Pro II Truck Rack - Extended Cab/Crew Cab - Long Bed 96" (F-250, F-350, Ram Mega Cab)


Pro II Truck Rack Serious tradesmen use substantial tools. Holman racks are the top choice because they work hard and look great. Constructed with 2" diameter x .083" thick high tensile strength mechanical tubing, the Pro II rack is designed to carry heavy materials and cargo.




www.kargomaster.com





or 






Truck Racks


Aluminum and Steel Professional Grade Racks by WEATHER GUARD




www.weatherguard.com


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks good to me WILL,


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the first one..... 
but you would need to install a 2x10 standing upwards across the front of it as a pipe stopper
or you might get someone killed some day if you slam on the brakes too hard and a piece of gas pipe comes
shooting off.... I have seen accidents like that before....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If you plan on using the truck for at least a decade, I'd stick with steel.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

So have any of y'all used any of those brands? A local welder would be approx 2500-3500 which I would not be against doing if it was built to my liking, it's I can't drop truck off long enough for the welder to custom build so I' going to get a pre-made kit and put on myself over weekend.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Will said:


> Looking to get a pipe rack, anyone use one of these? Other options?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always have mine fabricated,just got anew set of aliluminum square tubing racks made,cost me $1200.00 bucks and I helped him install them,no rust


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Will said:


> So have any of y'all used any of those brands? A local welder would be approx 2500-3500 which I would not be against doing if it was built to my liking, it's I can't drop truck off long enough for the welder to custom build so I' going to get a pre-made kit and put on myself over weekend.


If he's any king of fabricator at all all he's got to do is take some measurements,make the racks then install,I wouldn't put a lot of money in racks,they just carry pipe nothing else


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I like the first one.....
> but you would need to install a 2x10 standing upwards across the front of it as a pipe stopper
> or you might get someone killed some day if you slam on the brakes too hard and a piece of gas pipe comes
> shooting off.... I have seen accidents like that before....


Won't happen if you mount the ratchet straps on ea ch side,those suckers hold like hydraulic cement


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

This set of aluminum racks I had fabricated cost me 1200.00 bucks including the aluminum tubing,they don’t roar goin down the road because I had them stop about halfway across the cab of my truck,the further out you go the more racket you will hear


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The welders I've talked too quoted me 2500ish and the other 2500-3500ish. I know another one that would do it for way less, but here is 1 1/2 hour drive each way...I'm really interested in the System One Tradesman package, I'll see what shipping is on it. The cost of that set up is 3500ish before tax and shipping..



System One aluminum ladder racks, truck racks, van racks, truck tool boxes for contractors and utility companies.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a Great looking Package, "WILL" if I was still working I would use that


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Master Mark said:


> I like the first one.....
> but you would need to install a 2x10 standing upwards across the front of it as a pipe stopper
> or you might get someone killed some day if you slam on the brakes too hard and a piece of gas pipe comes
> shooting off.... I have seen accidents like that before....


Had an apprentice working with me a few years back and we asked him to clean out a job and bring the extra stock back for a return. There was about 100’ of 3”,2”, and 1.5” pvc pipe and he put the 3” pipe onto the pipe rack and slid the 2” inside the 3” and the 1.5” inside the 2”. He dove down the driveway and when he stopped at the end all the pipe slid out all over the road. I wish it was caught on camera.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

That happened to me in L.A. stopped truck and the pipe shot out into the back window of a car, 
lucky nobody was in the back seat


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Will said:


> The welders I've talked too quoted me 2500ish and the other 2500-3500ish. I know another one that would do it for way less, but here is 1 1/2 hour drive each way...I'm really interested in the System One Tradesman package, I'll see what shipping is on it. The cost of that set up is 3500ish before tax and shipping..
> 
> 
> 
> System One aluminum ladder racks, truck racks, van racks, truck tool boxes for contractors and utility companies.


I had to have mine fabricated cause no one made a set to fit my utility bed,I have two big tall side boxes that are made to carry a cutting torch so it had to be fabricated to fit my truck


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Will said:


> ......I'm really interested in the System One Tradesman package....



We had a dodge pickup we used for deliveries that had the system one rack it's whole life. I must admit, the straps took some getting used to but it was definitely durable. Lasted us 20 years of apprentices beating on it.

Keep in mind you'll need to remove the back bar to load/unload water heaters and other tall items. We did it often, but I would have modified it with a hinge and pin so it could swing open if it was my truck.


----------

